# Help extremley noisy Amazon



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi we have 2 rescue Amazons , Frankie and Monty, Monty is a good boy and a joy to have.
Frankie is a pain a big pain, my hubs rescued him from a house he was working on about ten years ago.
The previous owners kept him in the dark , never cleaned him out and he was neglected basically.
Frankie only luvs hubs, hates me with a passion, even though I clean him out , feed and water him.
Frankie cant fly as he has half his wing missing ? 
He cannot be shut in his cage as he goes round and round , so lives on the top .
He hates toys as he used (not in our time) to have a companion who hung himself on a toy in their cage.
He hates the other Amazon
Now for the worst bit, he goes mental if he sees, hears my hubs and I mean he squarks constantly , we have shut doors on him when he starts, put a cover over him, but he just carrys on under the cloth.
We have tried removing him from the room as we cant hear ourselves talk.
We are used to the noise , but we have new neighbours and dont want to upset them
Any ideas ?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

After 10 years you have a problem...Can't help you there...sorry.


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry meant to put he has always been noisy , but is getting worse.
Im only asking for advice , we will never get rid of him, just wondered if anyone had any tips or clues to why the noise has got worse !


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

That is true, he goes out in the garden for a couple of hours now the weathers here and im home all day so he is not alone as such,
he just wants to be with my hubs all the time,


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

do you have any idea of his age- he may well be hormonal more so at the moment than usual,from what you say it also sounds like he has bonded to your OH and so he sees him as his mate, which is probably why he doesnt like you its jealousy because you share time with his mate .They are very much like a toddler for life so will attention seek because they get jealous- bit like a child stamping its feet when he/she doesnt get theyre own way.
When he squawks when hubs comes in does hubs go to him- because he could be doing it to get attention and if hubs goes to him its working for him!
I agree not having toys hes probably got nothing else to do (even tho that may be through his own choice not liking them)BUT you could try natural tree branches he can chew,blocks of pine offcuts or leather offcuts(the pine can be stained with food colouring to make it more interesting) and hiding his food inside paper or toilet roll middles so he has to forage and work for his food- that way he will have something to do rather then just scoffing from his dish he will have to work for food(obviously dont make him go without food in his dish completely but make it so when he discovers hidden food its fun)this will also prevent him getting bored and screaming more.

You probably already know but amazons are prone to being overweight so its also a good way of watching their weight gain aswell


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Thankyou for your reply and for the effort you put in to reply. (I was beginng to feel as though I didnt give a care about my bird with the other replys lol)
My hubs wont go to Frankie straight away as we feel Frankie is winning the game , he is left on his own to be quiet.
Yes Frankie is possesive over my hubs even though we had him DNA tested and he is a boy (Frankie not hubs LOL )He does have diffrent shape perches in his cage, but is so wary of anything new , he wont go near toys or anything new.
I like the idea of making him work for food, so will device some diffrent areas for him.
Thankyou for your advice , much appreciated
Fiona


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

We've got an Amazon Orange Wing that we've had for 22 years and he tends to have one good shouting session a day (which is normal). He'll only talk to me, which hacks my husband off as since he retired he's always fed the birds (up first). Rescue animals are always that bit extra hard work because of their past circumstances. A friend of mine got a dog whisperer in when he got a second rescue dog, which started fighting with the existing dog. I'd heard of horse whisperers but never for dogs. He said that after 30 minutes with the dog there was a miraculous change in behaviour which has never reverted back. Don't know how much it cost but I suppose if it works you don't care.

Maybe you can find a bird whisperer in this country. I know there is one in America, The Bird Whisperer - Breakthrough Bird Taming Techniques - Turning frightenned, aggressive birds into loving pets

There is also someone called Steve Nicholls from near Lincoln who might be able to help.

BBC NEWS | England | Lincolnshire | The bird whisperer

I hope you manage to get help because it is frustrating when you only want the best for your pet.


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Gernalla, you are a star ....... Thankyou
Fiona xx


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Just a thought, but you said Frankie spends a lot of time on his cage. Does this make him much higher than you are. I read somewhere that if parrots are much higher than you, they think they are the boss. It does work because when he was younger our Amazon was much noisier when he was on top of the cage. I moved it off the stand and put the cage nearer the floor when he was out and it did make a difference.

Also as he doesn't like toys, what about a really thick hemp rope hanging from the side of the cage. No chance of him hanging himself because it is too thick to coil round without difficulty. We got one from Rob Harveys and our Amazon has spend hours chipping away at it. Surprisingly it is still hanging with one part totally untouched. Another one is a large rope ring, that provides a few hours of biting time.


----------

